# Lunchtime Chatter



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Do you Lunch between 12 - 2pm ? 
Are you On FF 

Why not *chat * here as posts dont count in G&B 
so talk like you would in the chat room


or Just head into the chatroom if you have access 
I'm here most days at 1pm ​


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Monday to Friday  All Welcome


----------

